# Parteien als Spammer!



## Telekomunikacja (6 September 2005)

Grüß Gott!

Ich konnte es kaum glauben, als ich diese Meldung von LYCOS gelesen habe:
*"Volksparteien geben E-Mail-Empfängern keine Wahl: 500 prozentiges Wachstum an Polit-Spam nach TV-Duell"*:


> Die Top 5-Versender von Polit-Spam sind:
> 1. SPD mit 47 Prozent
> 2. CDU mit 29 Prozent
> 3. FDP mit 16 Prozent
> ...


 :evil:


----------



## stieglitz (6 September 2005)

Das entspricht aber nicht den zu erwarteten Prozenten beim Wahlergebnis.


----------



## Anonymous (6 September 2005)

*Volksparteien geben E-Mail-Empfängern keine Wahl ...*

nun ist das ja immer so 'ne Sache mit Meldungen - gerade auch im Wahlkampf (welche Absicht mag da wohl dahinter stecken?). Daher meine Frage: hast du - oder überhaupt schon Jemand - solche Mails erhalten?. Ich habe noch nichts davon gehört.  :argue:


----------



## stieglitz (7 September 2005)

*Re: Volksparteien geben E-Mail-Empfängern keine Wahl ...*



			
				emulogo3 schrieb:
			
		

> nun ist das ja immer so 'ne Sache mit Meldungen - gerade auch im Wahlkampf (welche Absicht mag da wohl dahinter stecken?). Daher meine Frage: hast du - oder überhaupt schon Jemand - solche Mails erhalten?. Ich habe noch nichts davon gehört.  :argue:


Ich sichte jeden Tag wirklich eine Menge Spam.
Wahlwerbungspam ist mir bisher nicht untergekommen.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (7 September 2005)

*Parteien-Spam*

Mir auch noch nicht.

heise.de berichtete aber schon einmal über das Thema: *"Unerwünschte E-Mail-Werbung auch für Parteien unzulässig"*.


----------



## Fidul (8 September 2005)

Bei antispam.de ist noch nichts in der Art aufgeschlagen, mit einer Ausnahme: Vor einigen Wochen spammten die Neonazis von der NPD und anschließend machte sich deren Netzmeister im Forum zum Affen.


----------



## FLOPPER (8 September 2005)

Ich kann die Meldung nicht glauben. Sicher ist damit nur der interne Mail-Verteiler gemeint.


----------



## stieglitz (8 September 2005)

FLOPPER schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann die Meldung nicht glauben. Sicher ist damit nur der interne Mail-Verteiler gemeint.


ich glaubs fast auch nicht. Wenn nichtmal die Kollegen bei Antispam was feststellen können, wer dann?
Ich bin Mitglied einer Partei, von dort erhalte ich jetzt natürlich vermehrt Infos und Newsletter. Aber das ist kein Spam, da gewollt. Und von anderen Parteien habe ich noch nichts gesehen.


----------



## stieglitz (8 September 2005)

Jetzt berichtet Heise, unter Bezugnahme auf LYCOS, auch darüber. Also nichts Neues.
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/63730
Im dortigen Forum hat sich bisher auch noch niemand gemeldet, der das bestätigt hätte.
Ich vermute, da hat Lycos einfach den Mail-Verkehr der Parteien gezählt, der in Wahlkampfzeiten üblicherweise ansteigt, und daraus diese "Tataren"-Meldung fabriziert.
Und alle anderen Medien übernehmen das unbesehen.


----------



## stieglitz (9 September 2005)

Es scheint sich tatsächlich um eine (bewusste?) Ente zu handeln.
Hier berichtet Intern mit bezug auf das Forum:
http://www.intern.de/news/7057.html



> Lycos meldet in einer Pressemitteilung, der Polit-Spam habe nach dem TV-Duell Schröder/Merkel um 540 Prozent zugenommen. Dazu habe man vor und nach dem Duell eine Stichprobe bei den eigenen Anti-Spam-Filter-Protokollen erhoben. Ein weiteres Ergebnis dieser Untersuchung: Die SPD ist mit 47 Prozent klar der Haupturheber dieser Spam-Mails, gefolgt von der CDU, die 29 Prozent der unerwünschten Wahlbotschaften zu verantworten hat. Leider werden diese relativen Angaben nicht durch abolute Zahlen ergänzt und man kann die Tragweite des Problems kaum ermessen. Auffällig ist allerdings, dass beispielsweise im Forum Computerbetrug, kein Diskussionsteilnehmer unaufgefordert Polit-Mails erhalten hat. Das bestätigt ebenfalls ein Teilnehmer von Antispam.de. Auch im Forum des Heise-Newstickers, wo man die Lycos-Meldung aufgenommen hat, findet sich bisher kein Zeuge für solche Mails. Und hier ist bisher auch kein Polit-Spam eingetrudelt. Daher die Bitte an unsere Leser, solchen Spam bitte an redaktion(at)intern.de weiterzuleiten - wir wollen das doch auch mal gesehen haben.
> 
> Parteienprüfsteine und Polit-Spam für Unentschlossene (Heise)
> 
> Parteien als Spammer! (Forum Computerbetrug)


Schönen Dank an Herrn Bleh!


----------



## emulogo3 (9 September 2005)

*Parteien als Spammer*

*aha-ah* -
habe ich mit meiner *Vermutung* also in ein Wespennest gestochen?! War aber auch nicht schwer. Auch ich erhalte stündlich Spam - von allen möglichen und unmöglichen Seiten - von Parteien war da nie was dabei - ok - die Braune Sauce arbeitet damit; aber das ist ja schon _NORMAL_. 

Ich kann in der Art und Weise der Lancierung dieser *Meldung von Lycos* nur eine politische Absicht erkennen. Frei nach dem Motto:
"_Spam ist Sch... - also ist die Partei mit den meisten Spam-Mails auch am besch...sten_" ???.

Ja, ja - es ist halt Wahlkampf-Zeit!!!  *:holy:* - und *Lycos* kämpft mit.

*<u>Übrigens:</u>* Auch das oben Gesagte ist nur eine _Vermutung_ - aber da wir gerade so schön dabei sind - warum sollte nicht auch ich die Gerüchteküche zum Brodeln bringen!-
Das Steinchen war schon geworfen....

(zugegeben - ist vielleicht das falsche Forum dafür!)


----------



## Telekomunikacja (9 September 2005)

*Re: Parteien als Spammer*



			
				emulogo3 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann in der Art und Weise der Lancierung dieser *Meldung von Lycos* nur eine politische Absicht erkennen. Frei nach dem Motto:
> "_Spam ist Sch... - also ist die Partei mit den meisten Spam-Mails auch am besch...sten_" ???


... oder einfach nur geschickt Aufmerksamkeit für sich selbst erzeugen? 

*http://www.pressetext.de/pte.mc?pte=050906062*:


> Beschwerden von Lycos-Usern gab es bisher keine, was aber auch darauf zurückzuführen sei, dass die Spams im Filtersystem von Lycos hängen bleiben, so Legeland. Damit hat der PR-Profi auch gleich seine eigene Botschaft an die User angebracht: Lycos schafft euch lästige Spams vom Hals. Yahoo und GMX können auf Anfrage von pressetext natürlich spontan keine vergleichbaren Daten aufweisen.


----------



## stieglitz (9 September 2005)

> Beschwerden von Lycos-Usern gab es bisher keine, was aber auch darauf zurückzuführen sei, dass die Spams im Filtersystem von Lycos hängen bleiben, so Legeland.


Ich bin kein Lycos Kunde, und habe bisher immer noch keinen Wahlwerbespamm erhalten.
Ich glaube nicht, dass da politische Hintergründe zu sehen sind, das reine PR für das eigene Antispamsystem. :evil:


----------



## Telekomunikacja (9 September 2005)

*PR für das eigene Antispamsystem*

Ich habe gerade eine mail :help: an die "Public Relations" von LYCOS Europe abgesetzt.  
Vielleicht gibt's ja Antwort... :dafuer:


----------



## stieglitz (9 September 2005)

*Re: PR für das eigene Antispamsystem*



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht gibt's ja Antwort... :dafuer:


Schaun mer mal. Bin gespannt auf eine Antwort.


----------



## emulogo3 (9 September 2005)

nun -
immerhin hatte Lycos die Meldung nicht selber im Forum lanciert. Vielleicht ja DOCH *Beides* - PR *und* ......?

ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt?!


----------



## Telekomunikacja (9 September 2005)

*Antwort*

Die Antwort von Lycos lautet:


> ich hoffe Ihnen mit der Nachricht zu helfen, dass es sich bei dieser Pressemitteilung um eine beabsichtigte Meldung unseres Hauses handelt.





Ich lasse hier ein wenig Platz für Notitzen, Interpretationen, Spekulationen ... :roll:


----------



## stieglitz (9 September 2005)

:roll:  :roll:  :roll: 

.. na *unbeabsichtigt* hätte ich auch nicht erwartet.
Aber was wurde damit beabsichtig?


----------



## Telekomunikacja (9 September 2005)

Tja...


----------



## stieglitz (9 September 2005)

Deutsche Parteien sind sich im Kampf gegen Spam weitgehend einig:
http://www.silicon.de/cpo/news-wipo/detail.php?nr=23539


> Spam kann nur durch eine enge und internationale Kooperation von Politik, Verbrauchern und Wirtschaft bekämpft werden. Darin sind sich die deutschen Parteien kurz vor der Bundestagswahl am 18. September einig. Das ist das Ergebnis einer Umfrage, die der eco-Verband der deutschen Internetwirtschaft unter den Parteien durchgeführt hat.


Und da werden die doch nicht spammen


----------



## Anonymous (9 September 2005)

Weiß man bei Lycos überhaupt was Politik und Parteien sind???


----------



## stieglitz (14 September 2005)

Lawblog schreibt, die CSU spammt uns zu:



http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2005/09/12/csu-spamt-uns-zu/


> Die CSU-Blogger bejubeln, dass ihre Partei in der Endphase des Wahlkampfes so richtig schön spammen will.
> 
> Aber was, nur 300.000 E-Mails? Für mehr Adressen von dubiosen Händlern reicht der Etat wohl nicht? Und dann auch noch so putzige Voice-Mails, bei denen Edmund Stoiber aus dem Handy spricht. Ach so, so zielgruppenorientierte Handynummern sind noch viel teurer?
> 
> Widerlich. Und möglicherweise rechtswidrig.


Also wird doch gesapmmt, aber über Telefon.
Wenn das man gut geht?


----------



## IT-Schrauber (16 September 2005)

Ich hab schon zweimal eine Werbe-SMS der CDU (über einen Dienst namens y*c bei dem ich mich selber angemeldet hab, also nicht direkt SPAM) bekommen. Allerdings hatte ich mich dort aus ganz anderen Gründen angemeldet, man soll dort nämlich eigentlich per SMS über Angebote und Sonderaktionen informiert werden. Parteienwerbung fällt für mich nicht direkt in diese Kategorie 
Ausserdem stört mich diese weitverbreitete Politikerkrankheit, sich nach der Wahl an die Aussagen vor der Wahl zwar nicht mehr erinnern zu können, aber trotzdem genau das Gegenteil davon zu tun. Man wüsste ja viel eher wen man wählen will/kann/soll/wasauchimmer, wenn feststünde dass man sich auf die Politikeraussagen auch mal verlassen kann.

Gruß vom äußerst politik(er)müden IT-Schrauber


----------



## SEP (16 September 2005)

IT-Schrauber schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem stört mich diese weitverbreitete Politikerkrankheit, sich nach der Wahl an die Aussagen vor der Wahl zwar nicht mehr erinnern zu können, aber trotzdem genau das Gegenteil davon zu tun. Man wüsste ja viel eher wen man wählen will/kann/soll/wasauchimmer, wenn feststünde dass man sich auf die Politikeraussagen auch mal verlassen kann.


Sofern es genau das Gegenteil ist, wird es kalkulierbar, nicht? Und dann weiß man doch, was passieren wird ... :holy:


----------



## IT-Schrauber (16 September 2005)

Dank Heisenberg ist es ja eben nicht kalkulierbar. Sobald man Politiker beobachtet, machen sie was anderes


----------



## Captain Picard (16 September 2005)

IT-Schrauber schrieb:
			
		

> Dank Heisenberg ist es ja eben nicht kalkulierbar. Sobald man Politiker beobachtet, machen sie was anderes


jau, die Heisenbergsche Unschärferelation  


> Das heißt, man kann den Ort und den Impuls eines Teilchens (bezüglich der gleichen Koordinate) nicht beliebig genau bestimmen.


wie bei Politikern, die "flutschen" auch immer durch, wenn man sie packen will...

cp


----------



## drboe (17 September 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> jau, die Heisenbergsche Unschärferelation
> 
> 
> > Das heißt, man kann den Ort und den Impuls eines Teilchens (bezüglich der gleichen Koordinate) nicht beliebig genau bestimmen.
> ...


Nun gilt die Unschärferelation nur im Mikroskopischen, also dann, wenn die Erklärungen der Quantenphysik greifen. Schon angesichts der "Rettungsringe" und des sonstigen "Balastes", den die Mehrzahl der Politiker mit spätestens nach ein paar Jahren in der Politik sich schleppt, ist eine Anwendung der Quantenphysik wohl nicht gegeben. Glücklicher Weise gibt es auch ganz klassische Erklärungen für das "durchflutschen". So sorgt "Schmierstoff" bekanntlich für eine Reduktion der Reibung. Das "Schmiere" selbst bei politischen Schwergewichten hervorragend funktioniert, hat ein früherer Bundeskanzler ja überzeugend demonstriert. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## TSCoreNinja (17 September 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Nun gilt die Unschärferelation nur im Mikroskopischen, also dann, wenn die Erklärungen der Quantenphysik greifen.


Aber dank der Chaostheorie wissen wir doch auch, dass mikroskopische Schwankungen in den Hirnen der Regierenden durchaus makroskopische Auswirkungen auf die Regierten haben können. Gefühlt findet jedenfalls immer eine spontane Symmetriebrechung zwischen Versprechen und tatsächlichen Handlungen zum Zeitpunkt der Wahl statt, so dass hier durchaus quantenphysikalische Effekte am Werk sein könnten. Ausserdem: hast Du den Politikern mal ihre Heisenberg-Konstante bestimmt? Nicht dass die evt. doch anders ticken als Normalsterbliche. Ich finde, dies ist a priori nicht auszuschliessen


----------



## IT-Schrauber (18 September 2005)

Ausserdem, sooo mikroskopisch kann das alles gar nicht sein, verschränkte Quanten hab ich im Bundestag sogar schon mit eigenen Augen gesehen!
 0


----------

